# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Neff] Πρόβλημα με διακόπτη λειτουργίας φούρνου

## stafidas

Καλημέρα,

Πρόκειται για εντοιχιζόμενο σετ φούρνος και εστίες NEFF - από αυτά όπου οι διακόπτες για τις εστίες είναι πάνω στον φούρνο. 
Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στον διακόπτη που επιλέγεις την λειτουργία του φούρνου (αέρας, αντιστάσεις, γκριλ, σκέτο φως, κτλ. )
Αν γυρίσω σε κάποια λειτουργία (π.χ. στον αέρα) τότε ανάβει το φως μέσα στον φούρνο αλλά δεν ανάβει το κόκκινο λαμπάκι ένδειξης λειτουργίας και επίσης δεν ζεσταίνει ο φούρνος. 
Αν παίξω λίγο με τον διακόπτη (γυρίσω και ξαναγυρίσω και ξανά και ξανά)... μετά από 1-2 λεπτά και πολλά γυρίσματα καταφέρνει και ανάβει. 
Υποθέτω κάποιο έλασμα, κάποια επαφή έχει το πρόβλημα όπου και θα πρέπει να ανοίξω τον διακόπτη για αν δω τι συμβαίνει εσωτερικά. 

και η ερώτηση μου...: 
για να ανοιξω τον διακόπτη πρέπει πρώτα να βγάλω τον φούρνο. Ο φούρνος για να βγει απο τον πάγκο έχει 2 βίδες (οι οποίες είναι ορατές ανοίγοτας την πόρτα). Πρέπει όμως πρώτα να βγάλω τις εστίες πριν βγάλω τον φούρνο? Οταν τα είχα εγκαταστήσει (πριν από 15 χρόνια) θυμάμαι ότι υπάρχουν κάτι καλώδια εκεί που συνδέονται με τις εστίες... και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι πριν βγάλω τον φούρνο πρέπει πρώτα να βγάλω τις εστίες... για να μην κόψω κανα καλώδιο. Είναι έτσι? Αλλα πως βγαίνουν οι εστίες? απλά τις τραβάω προς τα επάνω? ή εχουν κάποιο κούμπωμα? (δεν θυμάμαι...  :Smile:  )

----------


## nyannaco

> για να ανοιξω τον διακόπτη πρέπει πρώτα να βγάλω τον φούρνο. Ο φούρνος για να βγει απο τον πάγκο έχει 2 βίδες (οι οποίες είναι ορατές ανοίγοτας την πόρτα). Πρέπει όμως πρώτα να βγάλω τις εστίες πριν βγάλω τον φούρνο? Οταν τα είχα εγκαταστήσει (πριν από 15 χρόνια) θυμάμαι ότι υπάρχουν κάτι καλώδια εκεί που συνδέονται με τις εστίες... και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι πριν βγάλω τον φούρνο πρέπει πρώτα να βγάλω τις εστίες... για να μην κόψω κανα καλώδιο. Είναι έτσι?


Ναι


> Αλλα πως βγαίνουν οι εστίες? απλά τις τραβάω προς τα επάνω?


Ναι. Χρησιμοποιείς μία σπάτουλα (οικοδομική) ή ένα λεπτό πλατύ μαχαίρι, το οποίο βάζεις με προσοχή ανάμεσα στο πλαίσιο των εστιών και τον πάγκο. Καλό είναι να το "τρέξεις" μια φορά γύρω-γύρω πρώτα, γιατί μετά από τόσα χρόνια θα έχει κολλημένα λίπη.
Και πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε, κόβεις το ρεύμα στην κουζίνα!

----------

stafidas (05-12-19)

----------

